# Recomendations for fine dining cookbooks for South American, Indian, South East Asia and Mexican kit



## ilstefano

Recomendations for fine dining cookbooks for South American, Indian, South East Asia and Mexican kitchens?

I would really appreciate some recomendations of usable cookbooks (I live in Sweden so I won't be able to get ants from the Amazons for a recipe from D.O.M....  ) that are a bit towards the "fine dining" end of the food spectrum but preferably not to Modernist Cuisine. Also if there is any other amazing book, please tell! 

Here are some books I own which I really like, so you know what kind of books I prefer:
 

Michel Bras - Essential Cuisine
Thomas Keller - The French Laundry/Bouchon
Raymond Blanc - Le Manoir
Daniel Boulod - My French Cuisine
David Chang - Momofuko
Jason Atherton - Maze/Gourmet food for a fiver
Alain Passard - The Art of Cooking with Vegetables
Daniel Humm - Eleven Madison Park
Grant Achatz - Alinea 
Rose Gray - River Cafe Cook Book 
Gordon Ramsay - 3 Star Chef 
Marco Pierre White - White Heat
Yotam Ottolenghi - Jerusalem 
Mikael Solomonov - Zahav
Francois Payard - Bite Size
David Everitt- Matthias - Essence 
 

Thanks for every tip!

/Stefan


----------



## butzy

I'm not sure about the concept of fine dining in SE Asia (I don't know much about the other areas you mention).

It seems to me that the regional food is really there to be enjoyed and shared with family and friends in a leisurely or family home setting.

I think you will find that most of the fine dining restaurants actually serve French food....

Anyway:

For Thai maybe look at David Thompson "Thai Food"

He has Nahm restaurant in Bangkok.

Also www.shesimmers.com

For Indonesian, look at rijsttafel options

Check out the books from Sri Owen (regional Indonesian cooking is pretty good) and from James Oselund (cradle of flavor)

And https://www.asiancook.eu/

For Malay/Singapore, check out http://rasamalaysia.com/

And for vietnamese: http://www.vietworldkitchen.com/


----------



## pete

When it comes to Mexican foods I would check out most books by Rick Bayless.  He pretty much covers the whole gamut of Mexican cuisine from peasant fare to more upscale stuff and covers the foods from most areas of Mexico also.


----------



## Niftynorm

For Asian cooking I like anything by Corinne Trang or Andrea Nguyen


----------



## chrislehrer

Maria Kijac's South American Table is a standard, and you can rely on Diana Kennedy for the Mexican stuff Bayless doesn't happen to cover. But you'll have to transmute it all to fine dining yourself: that's not what they're trying to explain.

Enrique Olvera is the dean of seriously high end Mexican, you could try him. Haven't read his book, though.


----------

